

DavidWalsh.Name Has Been Stolen - benackles
http://davidwalsh.name/domain-stolen

======
gkoberger
I like David Walsh, however I don't have much pity for him in this situation.
His account was hacked, probably due to something he did (reused a password,
had a password someone guessed, etc). If godaddy was hacked (like he tweeted
and later redacted), they would have taken much bigger domains than his. It
sucks, but it was his fault.

His site was put back up within hours, which is pretty fast for anything
involving domains. The current holdup seems to be that the registrar is
checking things out and confirming what happened before giving control back to
him. This seems understandable; what if this were some elaborate social
engineering scam?

Basically, he had his domain stolen, which sucks. All parties involved (none
of which were at fault, and don't really owe him anything) acted quickly, but
he spent 4 days bashing them on Twitter. He got his domain to point to his
site quickly, and is now complaining because he doesn't "own" it (despite the
registrar saying they're working on it).

~~~
DavidWalsh83
CSS-Tricks.com, SohTanaka.com, and InstantShift were taken as well.

Yep, you're right. Our fault.

~~~
gkoberger
When I say "your fault", I don't mean you wrote down your password and mailed
it to the "hackers". All the domains compromised seem to be related to a
certain extent.

Your credentials were compromised by some means. Maybe you all signed up for
the same site that was compromised? Or all went to the same website that
installed some sort of malware on your computer? It's way more likely that you
(unintentionally) were at fault. It's doubtful this is on GoDaddy.

Don't get me wrong, I love your site and have been reading for years. However,
if someone really had hacked GoDaddy, they wouldn't waste time taking over
blogs about MooTools. There are so many better targets they could have gone
for.

------
mdedmon
Unbelievable! Spread the word. This needs to be fixed!!

